# My new found food group!



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

The other day I had about 3 pounds of hamburger that was getting old so I decided to make a meatloaf. I use Italian seasoned bread crumbs, eggs, burger, ketchup, Worcestershire sauce (You know what I mean if the spelling is wrong). Don't ask about measurements, I don't use them...

Well it made a LOT of meatloaf, I am still eating it but was looking for a new way to make a meal out of it so I got to thinking.....

Grilled meatloaf and cheese sandwiches.... They came out awesome.

Heated the meatloaf and then put the sandwich together and grilled like a normal grilled cheese.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

It sounds good to me!


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

For some reason I hate meat loaf. I know what is basically a hamburger in brick form but there is something about it that I can't get past to eat it. I don't know why I dislike it but I do. Maybe I'd be able to eat if it was on a sandwich. 



Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos. 

"I will fear no evil, for the valley is mine and so is the shadow."


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Meat loaf can be good stuff. I thaw out 10lbs of hamburger at a time. If I am firing up the oven to make a meatloaf, 10 meatloafs cook as well as one. Once cooked, cooled and de-panned, I cut them into smaller portions, wrap them in foil and freeze. A few minutes in the nuke box minus the foil and instant supper that you cannot tell was pre-cooked and frozen; just allowed to thaw in the fridge, its ready for sandwickers.

If I have plenty of cooked frozen meatloaf, I fire up the BBQ and do up a few dozen hamburgers. Cook a little under, with BBQ sauce of choice, lay on cookie sheets to freeze then bag them up. Nuke a frozen pattie for 3 minutes and instant BBQ burgers. Since the BBQ is fired up and I don't like to waste coals, I will have a couple of chickens marinated and ready to go, sausages or anything else that tastes good BBQ'd. Takes care of all that pesky cooking when I don't have time for it and don't feel like something out of a jar. 

Somebody shows up at dinner time and not enough on the table; hit the freezer. Its all ready to go in minutes.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

ras1219como said:


> For some reason I hate meat loaf. I know what is basically a hamburger in brick form but there is something about it that I can't get past to eat it. I don't know why I dislike it but I do. Maybe I'd be able to eat if it was on a sandwich.
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.
> 
> "I will fear no evil, for the valley is mine and so is the shadow."


I love meatloaf in any form but have a thing about re-fried beans. If you're going to put it on my plate cook it right the first time!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I love meatloaf. Never had it until I met the Mrs. and I am pretty sure her recipe is just Swedish meatballs formed in a bread pan. Maybe every meatloaf is that way. She used to make me a meatloaf sandwich sometimes with left overs that might have been better than the original meal. She took a slice of meatloaf and fried it until it was just this side of crispy. She would butter up a bun, usually an onion roll, and fry that until it was toasted. The meatloaf would go on the bun, get topped with a little brown gravy, french fried onions and fresh ground black pepper. She usually made me some sweet potato fries for a side. Now I am hungry and have to go eat my small and healthy lunch. Turkey breast lettuce wrap and carrot slices.


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

My wife never made meatloaf before this last Summer.

When she did, she didn't know how it was going to turn out (very similar recepie as above).

It was awesome. Unfortunately, it was too awesome. There wasn't enough left for sanwiches (the only way to eat left-over meatloaf, IMHO).

The next time, she doubled the recepie, and there was barely any of that left after dinner.
On her home made buttermilk bread, lunch the next day was to die for...


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

I make canned meatloaf in about 8 pound batches...

I won first place in the county fair with it one year...it's freakin yummy...

use wide mouth jars and your not supposed to use bread or crackers in it but Ive used as much as half a cracker roll and im still alive...however it isnt advised. 

leave about 3/4 to 1 inch headspace for the fat so you dont blow your lids, just keep in mind the fatter the burger leave more headspace in the jars. I try n buy no fatter than 80/20 burger... and I pack it raw...

saracha chinese hot sauce in the mix is awesome btw..not so much that its flavor overwhelmes it..just enough squirt to add the spicy lil kick...judges and family will love it


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooch said:


> I make canned meatloaf in about 8 pound batches...
> 
> I won first place in the county fair with it one year...it's freakin yummy...
> 
> ...


Anything else I should know before I thaw out some more hamburger? My burger is 90% lean, grass fed. I have around 160 lbs that I need to can up in some form or another, and variations of meatloaf flavors would be nice. Feel free to post your canning recipe. I don't have a fear of death by canning. It beats getting hit by a bus or falling off a ladder.

Are you using qts. or pints?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Hooch said:


> Sriracha hot sauce in the mix is awesome btw..not so much that its flavor overwhelmes it..just enough squirt to add the spicy lil kick...


Yummy!!

Tương Ớt Sriracha


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Im one of those canners who has a bad habit of not writing down my recipes, I follow a basic one in general and add to it and hope it works..then do it enough to remember basically how I did it..

I used both pints and quarts WIDE mouth..trying to get it out of a regular mouth is a real you know what..

basically I plop about 8 pounds of hamburger, usually 80/20 in to a clean plastic dish pan tub thing I only use for canning..

use about a 12 eggs if some eggs are smaller add a few..some of my hens in past laid small eggs so...

either use your own spice mix based on your flaver yen..or use the meatloaf packet spice mix you can buy at any store, I believe it takes 4 spice packets for 8 pounds of meat.

I think its 2 cups of ketchup..sorry my canning stuff is all packed up so im going off memory..

Ive put a glop of worchester, or steak sauce glop of saracha

Mix it all up by hand real good and pack it into the jars alittle at a time while packing it down in there good. My hands can fit into a wide mouth jar and I drop a fistfull and squish it down so it helps get out air bubbles. If your hands are too big just use something to smoosh it in

remember to leave about a inch headspace for the grease

pressure can according to jar size and how high you are for proper time ...your house will smell awesome and everyone will want to be your new buddie...

I feel like Im missing a ingredient but just follow your favorite meatloaf recipe, only maybe omit the bread or crackers to be safe. I didnt feel like it really added to the recipe when I can it anyways...


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks Hooch

The eggs to meat ratio is helpful. No point in re-inventing the wheel. You pretty much do the same as I only I would add onions.

Things like BBQ sauce, HP, dijon mustard, rosemary/thyme, horse radish, wasabi, and salsa are all good. I usually use oatmeal instead of bread or crackers.

I only use wide mouth jars. I am not sure what the point is for having two different mouths on jars. I decided a long time ago, to simplify.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I take left over meatloaf and cut up some in small bits; DH puts it in a tortilla with cheese and other stuff and heats it up. I've also added it to soups that needed some extra meat. The meat is flavorful and helps the soup a lot!

There are lots of uses for left over meatloaf besides yummy sandwiches.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

Hooch said:


> I make canned meatloaf in about 8 pound batches...
> 
> I won first place in the county fair with it one year...it's freakin yummy...
> 
> ...


Thank you Hooch! and what are those things in your avatar, giant strawberries?


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Yea Jewel...My last strawberries I harvested from this year..they were perfect...I carried them around and just smelled them for awhile before I ate them. Sun warmed, perfectly ripe sweet juicy strawberry scent taste and smell..omg!! I cant wait to have another beautiful patch of organic fresh strawberries..


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

I love meatloaf! Just a pound or so of hamburger or other ground meat, some oatmeal or other meat extender (can be bread crumbs, etc.), and an egg to keep it all together, and mix it all up. Add any seasoning you like, like onions before mixing. Then I add a sauce of some kind, like steak sauce or other, and if I have it, a strip or two of bacon over the top, and bake it 350 until done in the center.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Cold meatloaf, mayonnaise (no miracle whip), and bread sandwich. Or cold meatloaf and mayonnaise if your on a low carb diet.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Sparky_D said:


> My wife never made meatloaf before this last Summer.
> 
> When she did, she didn't know how it was going to turn out (very similar recepie as above).
> 
> ...


I've never heard of buttermilk bread...it just sounds really good though, would your wife share her recipe?


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

neldarez said:


> I've never heard of buttermilk bread...it just sounds really good though, would your wife share her recipe?


I'll ask her for it tonight...


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry for the delay..

Here's the Buttermilk Bread recipe:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone ever try 1/[email protected]/2 beef sausage?
Basically its hamburger and sausage mixed with extra sage and pepper.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Magus said:


> Anyone ever try 1/[email protected]/2 beef sausage?
> Basically its hamburger and sausage mixed with extra sage and pepper.


For the past few months I've been making meatballs like crazy, and I like the combination of beef with sausage or turkey with pork. I usually do 2 pounds of beef/turkey to 1 pound of sausage/pork.

My 'secret ingredient' for meatballs as become cream cheese (about 1 oz per pound of meat). When I use it, the meatballs don't taste cheesy, they're just nice and moist. I've never made meatloaf before (sad, I know), but I'm making my first one this weekend using basically a meatball recipe. We'll see how it goes! lol


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sparky_D said:


> Here's the Buttermilk Bread recipe:


I would like to see the "whole wheat variation on page 63", please!


----------



## canuck479 (Oct 19, 2014)

I am interested also could you tell us what cook book that is? Please.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I meant to add that I got so many ideas from this forum for making meatballs, everyone is terrific! A couple of months ago I took notes from this site and spent an afternoon making umpteen batches of turkey meatballs (got tons of meat on manager's special, I couldn't pass it up). Each batch was tasted by everyone in the family, then used everyone's comments to tweek the next batch until we found the family favorite. We have lots of frozen meatballs now. 

Oh, meatloaf was a hit tonight. No leftovers, and a request to make it often.


----------

